# Greenup Dam Maintenance



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Just a heads up. They are doing a lot of work this week at the dam. The gates are closed and locked while work is being done. There is still access if you park where the picnic shelter is ( not in use any more ). Then across the road is an opening where you can enter to fish. The main entrance has already been worked and they have started fixing the damage done to the pathway to the stairs. They are making great progress so the place should be all good once they open it all back up. Water is dropping and maybe the upper level is useable by this weekend, finger crossed. I'm hoping to try fishing tomorrow and if I do I'll get a few pictures so all can have a better idea of what is happening. If anyone has additional info please share. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Can't wait to see it. Long overdue.
*


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Pictures of the improvements so far. The place is looking really good but the gates are still closed and locked, probably until the weekend.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Now if they can just keep all the people from dumping their trash all over like a bunch of slobs it will make a nice improvement. Looked to me like the pill heads spend alot of time there, lots of empty pill packs laying around the last time I was there.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was told who to call and talk to about getting Portajon put in there ,and answer I got is no cause of to much drugs going on. That was today. So if I go there and fieance or daughter has to go we have to pack up and drive to go to bathroom. Which sucks cause this past Friday when that rain hit I was tearing the hybirds up. Then get told bathroom break so had to pack and leave no use coming back after that.


----------

